

Re: All Word Processors Suck - telemachos
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2011/06/01/all-word-processors-suck/

======
jimbobimbo
That reminds me: I did my thesis in Word XP. On AMD Duron 700 MHz with less
than gig memory on Windows XP (or was it 2000 back then?). I think, I ended up
using almost any feature possible, including editing huge documents (although
I splitted huge doc into chapter sub-documents to avoid wasting time while
saving), peppering my document with enormous amount of formulas through
Mathtype (Word's own Equation is Mathtype Light or something like that),
having lots of illustrations, several page layout changes (portrait ->
landscape -> portrait) in the same document and an automatic ToC generation.
It worked out just fine.

There's a reason why Microsoft still sells their Office product in the age
when everyone and their dog can whip out a document online for free.

------
chrisjsmith
I think the issue is that people do not know how to use the tools. I've used
both LaTeX and Word extensively and i'll stick with Word.

On the basis of using Word 2007 and above, I can separate content from layout
quite happily, have piles of templates I have written, I can programatically
control it (I have written authoring platforms on top of Word), I can merge
and diff documents from my version control system, embed information from
other programs (this can be a sod in LaTeX) and I can typeset math quite
happily. I can also collaborate with other people quite easily which is not
the case with LaTeX.

